# Trap Shooting at Antelope Island Range



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you shoot lead shot at the Antelope gun range?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody know what you can or can't shoot at this range?
Shotgun?
Muzzle loader?
Rifle?
Handgun?

This range is by the guard shack as you start to drive on the Antelope Island Causeway.
Enter the range from the parking lot on the South side of the road.

Thanks ahead for any help.
Dale.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

State officials urge caution after close calls near popular shooting area ...
https://www.ksl.com/article/35723661

I found this, it says no lead


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

I didn’t know that was an official gun range lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

